# Electronic Cigarettes



## JJ Rodriguez

Anyone here use them? Apparently they're less harmful than real cigarettes since they lack the tar and all the other additives, although obviously nicotine isn't exactly healthy 

Thinking about getting one, since I'm on day 3 of quitting smoking again, although admittedly I did have half of one yesterday. Just curious if anyone here has used them and can offer any insight to these things.


----------



## splinter8451

Can't you go try them out somewhere? Every mall around here has kiosks for them where extremely foreign people are always trying to get you to try them  

"Here, you smoke inside, no smoke, no smell. You smoke here, here"


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Never seen anyone with them around here. I'm in Canada on the east coast


----------



## Ishan

I use one everyday. It's non toxic as far as propylene glycol goes. You basically inhale a PG vapor with flavor and nicotine with the dosage you need (it can be 0mg too)
Mine is a KR-808D-1 which come in 2 parts, a cartridge filled with liquid which also contain the vaporizing device and a battery. So when the cartridge is empty you throw it out and use a new one so you get a new vaporizer each time which is great (these thing tend to burn and break a lot in 3 parts models)
I still smoke from time to time but very occasionally and it's almost always awful tasting  a good sign I guess.
This website is specialized in KR-808D-1 and got a good selection of flavors
I vape 16mg nicotine concentration which is a bit more than what you get from you're standard cigarette, 11mg is the normal strength I guess.
If I use a cartridge continuously it last something like 45mins to an hour, the same goes for the battery you have to charge.

A good starter kit : http://store.vapor4life.com/Ultimate_Ultimatum_Automatic_E_Cig_Kit_p/vk-1000-pcc.htm
It got a portable charger so you don't run out of batteries 

Feel free to ask anything, I tried a few models before this one.


----------



## jymellis

i bit the bullet and stopped. no cigerettes, i do eat wintogreen lifesavers.


----------



## Origin

jymellis said:


> i bit the bullet and stopped. no cigerettes, i do eat wintogreen lifesavers.



I like this a lot. But if these electric ones would help and you just can't help it, I can't see how it would hurt more than a normal cig, just remember don't go overboard.


----------



## Ishan

Yea nicotine ODs are terrible  but you don't die, that's a plus in my book


----------



## jymellis

Ishan said:


> Yea nicotine ODs are terrible  but you don't die, that's a plus in my book


 
i remember thinking i was. i got really 'anxious' is the only way to describe it.


----------



## jymellis

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Thinking about getting one, since I'm on day 3 of quitting smoking AGAIN, .


 
you already quit once. you can do it again. it wasnt that long ago that you didnt smoke. just remember you where ok then while not smoking. you dont really NEED one now


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Man, I felt like smoking EVERY DAY of those 2 and a half years (or 3 years, somewhere in that span) I was quit  I love smoking way too much...


----------



## jymellis

i feel like smoking every day also maing. i dont think it is something you can EVER forget  but if you dont want to, dont. you know your not gonna fool yourself with the electronic cigarette. you seem to me like a person that will either quit or wont, you wont be fooled into it by a fake smoke


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I just ordered one  If it works, it works, if not, then well, it was cheaper than patches for 2 months 

They even have some juice flavoured after my brand of cigarettes, so I got some of that.

Just curious jym, you ever try the E-Cigarettes?


----------



## jymellis

nope. i smoked a planned cigarette before bed. didnt smoke anymore the next day and went on from there. i still smoke the "other cigarette" in a bowl. but no tobacco smokes since that day. bout 1 and a half years ago. if you could go as long as you did you can kick it again no problem. i think your just still really enjoying it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I do enjoy it, I love the almighty fuck out of smoking 

It's just that I know it's bad as shit for you, and kind of pricey, and leaves me stinking and my girlfriend doesn't particularly enjoy it


----------



## Ishan

Tobacco flavors don't taste like real tobacco, and you'll never get that harsh smoky taste from a e-cig  I like quite a few tobacco flavors myself, something called "oriental" (smoky and spicy, a bit harsh in a good way) and "Virginia" (not what you expect but pretty good too). There's a very sweet sugary tobacco flavor called "Ruyan #4", pretty nice too.
I like 24mg menthol too, like a big punch in your face


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm sure it won't be 100% like smoking a real cig... but if it's enough to replace it, that's what counts.


----------



## BigPhi84

I have a Blu Cig kit and while it was novel and useful, it never really replaced cigarettes for me. Plus, the batteries would die surprisingly quick. The Coffee and Cherry flavors tasted great.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

did they sell electronic pot?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

No electronic pot, but I bet it's not too far off  I'm sure you could mix and match flavours and make your own, but there won't be any THC in it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

BigPhi84 said:


> I have a Blu Cig kit and while it was novel and useful, it never really replaced cigarettes for me. Plus, the batteries would die surprisingly quick. The Coffee and Cherry flavors tasted great.



I got an all black M601 with a spare M602 battery (601 is automatic, 602 is manual). They advertise that you should get somewhere in the ballpark of 280-320 puffs off of a full charge, and list 100 puffs as approximately 3-4 smokes, so it seems like a battery on this one should last me about a day, since I was about a half pack a day smoker. Seems fairly reasonable to me, especially with a backup battery.


----------



## Necky379

stern was talking about these the other day, it was halarious. i dont know if any of you are familar with the show but sal was saying he uses one. he was saying he smokes it everywhere so i guess that would be useful in a bar or resturant or plane where you normally couldnt smoke.

if the e-cig doesnt work out you could always take up dipping like me


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Dipping?


----------



## Necky379

dip = chewing tobacco

examples











i was kidding btw, i dont encourage the habit. but damn i do enoy it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

If I thought smelling like an ashtray was bad, I can just imagine drooling tobacco juice and needing to carry around a spittoon around with me would go over with friends and coworkers


----------



## MorbidTravis

jj, if you try it and it works for you let me know cuz ive been trying to quit and its just not happening. its like i become a zombie and buy a new pack. even though ive onlybeen smoking 2 years, i can only imagine how much harder it is for some of you guys


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'll keep you posted. should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## matty2fatty

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I do enjoy it, I love the almighty fuck out of smoking


 


It'd be funny to give one of those out the next time someone tries to bum a smoke off of me at a bar


----------



## matty2fatty

Not to derail your thread JJ, but how much does a person have to smoke to be considered addicted? I usually smoke half a pack to a pack over the weekend while Im' out drinking, but then don't even really think about it during the week. Sometimes I think I should stop, then other times I reason that that little bit can't be THAT bad...maybe I'm just rationalizing though


----------



## troyguitar

matty2fatty said:


> then don't even really think about it during the week.



That's pretty much the definition of not being addicted.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I think it's when you absolutely have to have one that you're addicted. Nicotine addiction is like 80% mental. Nicotine is all out of your body in like 2-3 days, so if you go that long, and don't need one, I'd say you're not addicted.

However, it would probably really easy to slip into it if you're not careful, ie you go out for a smoke socially throughout the week, etc. My girlfriend can have a smoke when she's drinking, or go out for a smoke every now and then with me, and she doesn't ever crave them.

I'm just hoping this e-cig is a decent middle ground, get my nicotine, the habit of smoking, but without the tar and shit. I don't believe nicotine itself is a carcinogen, so it will definitely reduce the risk of cancer, although the nicotine portion is what puts you at risk of heart disease, etc. Either way, it has to be better for you than smoking  I've been reading the e-cigerette forums (yes, they have their own forum ) and people there are convinced that it's a lot better than smoking, so hopefully my results will be the same.


----------



## MorbidTravis

well my plan to quit smoking to just start smoking less and less everyday. hasnt been working out.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I honestly don't have any idea how I quit last time  I pretty much went cold turkey too. I'm having a lot more difficulty this time. I bought a pack today


----------



## jymellis

how you and your truck full of mexicans doing with the e-cig? have you slowed down at all?


----------



## ittoa666

Glad I never started this horrible habit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

jymellis said:


> how you and your truck full of mexicans doing with the e-cig? have you slowed down at all?



Well, just got it in the mail a few hours ago, and after the atomizer (thing that heats up the liquid) broke in, it tasted fairly good. It's not quite as satisfying as smoking a regular smoke, but I think I can deal with that as I quit. After the novelty wore off, I find myself just picking it up and having 3-4 puffs and setting it down, so it might even lower my overall nicotine intake.

We'll see how I am in a few days with no cigarettes.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Well, day 5 of vaping, with the exception of having like 2-3 smokes on the first day before the mail arrived 

I'm doing okay, but I'm puffing on this thing constantly. Also, the "Canadian Tobacco" flavour e-liquid is gross. If anyone here who uses one of these wants to swap for a slightly used 30 mL bottle (24 mg nicotine) wants to try it, I'd be down with working out a swap, or hell, even selling it outright  I dig the "Classic Tobacco" which I'm assuming is American tobacco flavour. It basically tastes like a new pack of cigarette smells like, doesn't actually taste like your smoking a cigarette, but I don't mind, the flavour is pleasant, almost chocolate-y.

The real test is going to be when I go back to work on Monday after having been on vacation for 2 weeks, and see if I do alright when I can't just sit in my room and puff on this thing constantly


----------



## Razzy

Stop being a pansy dude.

Quitting smoking is the easiest thing in the world. I have done it like a thousand times.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Well, if you had to do it a thousand times I guess we see how well that worked out for you


----------



## MorbidTravis

you do know when you quit, it means that you havent smoked since then? you just took a break 1000 times.


----------



## Soubi7string

Whatever happened to actual plain ass tobacco rolled into a piece of paper?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'm trying to quit those, because of the whole cancer thing 

From all the reading I've been doing, there doesn't appear to be any carcinogens in e-cigs, and any testing the FDA has done, has only turned up trace amounts, a lot less than other shit.


----------



## jymellis

so whens the last time you had a real cigg?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Monday is the last time I had a full one. I smoked part of one yesterday and had to toss it because it tasted nasty. That's a pretty common experience for people who smoke e-cigs, so I have a feeling it's one of the ingredients in the e-cig that does it, because after not smoking for 2 years, my first smoke didn't taste anything like that 

If I cheat a bit, I couldn't care less anyways really. Smoking part of 1, or 1 or 2 smokes is a lot better than smoking half a pack


----------



## BrainArt

My mom and I use e-cigs, though we still both smoke regular cigarettes, as well, still.

She and I still need normal cigarettes for certain things (like after meals, and such), but once we've both been using the e-cigs for a while, I'm sure we'll stop smoking normal cigs completely.

Damn, all this talk of cigarettes makes me want one.


----------



## Harry

Even when I was a smoker, I never felt that urge to have one after a meal
Is that considered weird?
Because so many smokers I've spoke too would smoke after a meal.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

I'd smoke before and after a meal, with a few in between 

I had like 3 today, and they all tasted awful. Must be something in the vapour that makes regular smokes taste like shit, because even after 2+ years I didn't smoke, that first smoke was delicious.

Still, I don't feel bad about cheating, after all, 3 cigs is a lot better than half a pack or more. Even if I severely cut down on smoking, that's still like a quarter or less (depending on the day) less tar and other shit I'm taking in.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Going cold turkey statistically is the best way to quit and avoid relapses, but this smoking gizmo sounds pretty cool. I still wouldn't want to see them in bars and restaurants though.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Why? There's no secondary smoke.

I wouldn't smoke it inside for the plain fact that nobody around here has a fucking clue what it is and would assume I was smoking and kick me out from seeing me breathe out smoke.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Well, it's been awhile and I think this thing is a success.

I've dropped lots of money on random shit though trying it out. Bought some cartomizers, think I got a bad batch. Bought 10, tried 4-5 before I just set them down and gave up. Nasty tasting, kept popping like kindling inside, hardly any vapor.

Don't really feel the urge to smoke regular cigarettes anymore, I just vape away and I'm good  I've already converted a couple people too


----------



## jymellis

thats awesome my dude! and just so you know "shit just got real son" has become a daily term in my house


----------



## Razzy

MorbidTravis said:


> you do know when you quit, it means that you havent smoked since then? you just took a break 1000 times.



It was a joke man, jeez.


----------



## Moro

When I quit smoking, I had to do it cold turkey.

If you want to stop smoking, you need to stop smoking man, there's no middle ground. You either smoke or you don't.


----------



## jymellis

weening yourself off werks. i know lots of people that have stopped the same way. what werked for you may not werk for him.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Moro said:


> When I quit smoking, I had to do it cold turkey.
> 
> If you want to stop smoking, you need to stop smoking man, there's no middle ground. You either smoke or you don't.



Or I can just vape instead  Honestly, I could do this forever. It's cheaper in the long run, after the initial investment, and I can do it inside. I don't stink like smoke, and it doesn't cause cancer. Seems like a winner to me


----------



## TheSixthWheel

I smoked for 7 years, and drank heavily every day for 3.5 of those. Then one day when I was sick with the perpetual hangover, I quit both. I discovered that if your want to quit outweighs your want to smoke, it'll work. However, if it's the other way round, get used to smoking. I know a blanket statement like that always has its critics with different methods of quitting working for different people. If you have the time, go the Trainspotting route - locking yourself in a room, watching babies crawling along the ceiling.

And Mischa - you don't NEED a smoke after a meal...You're too used to thinking you do.


----------



## Harry

TheSixthWheel said:


> I smoked for 7 years, and drank heavily every day for 3.5 of those. Then one day when I was sick with the perpetual hangover, I quit both. I discovered that if your want to quit outweighs your want to smoke, it'll work. However, if it's the other way round, get used to smoking. I know a blanket statement like that always has its critics with different methods of quitting working for different people. If you have the time, go the Trainspotting route - locking yourself in a room, watching babies crawling along the ceiling.
> 
> And Mischa - you don't NEED a smoke after a meal...You're too used to thinking you do.



Was pretty much my approach to quitting too really.
I could have went the route of patches, seeing a psych for advice etc, but one day I just said "Fuck it, no more" and just stoppe.
Yeah, the withdrawals are never fun, but once you beat it, you get a real sense of reward.
I still drink alcohol, but I think I've totally left binge drinking behind.
I've had about 4 beers in the last 6 weeks. I just don't really enjoy getting drunk anymore really, but the occasional 1 or 2 beers every 2 weeks or so feels fine.


----------



## SnowfaLL

damn that thing looks pretty cool. Wonder if I should start smoking? lol kidding.

Im considering getting one of these things for my dad though, hes been smoking for like over 25 years now (and hes barely over 40) so he really needs to quit longer than 6 months like last year... this would at least prolong his life a tad, and probably be cheaper than the ~pack or more a day he goes thru.. hmm


----------



## RaceCar

Sorry to bump, but just figured I'd say that Electronic Cigarettes are great, the Dr. Pepper flavor from rockymountainvapor.com is amazing, and it completely satisfied the lung-cut sensation that you crave when you quit.

I been smoking 11 years and I truly deeply LOVE smoking. It's hard to quit because it's going to be like giving up a part of my youth. Who wants to let go a part of their youth?


----------



## leandroab

If it causes cancer and kills you. I would gladly let go this part of my youth.


----------

